# visas and the big move



## mia5 (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi, this is my first post, i'll tell you a little about me and hopefully there will be someone who maybe able to help . We got our resident visa's in October 2010 and visited New Zealand last year in Aug / Sept and loved it , nearly bought a house ready for our return . 
Once home you soon fall back into your routine of everyday life . We hoped to return in 2013 but we have a few family issue to sort , my daughter has just got a boyfriend, my mum has health problems and most of all our money is tied up in business . We are really scared about the whole thing of moving the other side of the world and the cost of living . I'm in catering and my husband is a carpenter . 
Then the other day whilst looking through my passport sudden realized our visa runs out this October 2012 " OMG " only 7month!
Does anyone know if you can extend your visa ???.....
Secondly has anyone move recently that could reasure me of everything from settling , cost of living , finding work ... 
Please help !! .....


----------

